# Pierce in Motion



## filmonger (Mar 29, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/b__xsPAMSBk[/video]


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 29, 2015)

Wow - thanks for that.


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!! That sure was a fun ride!!


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 29, 2015)

That was cool,thanks .


----------



## dw1973 (Mar 30, 2015)

Very nice.   Would be neat to build a tribute bike resembling that bike.


----------



## Boris (Mar 30, 2015)

The bikes were great. The music was a bad idea.


----------

